# T-track sources?????



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Have any of you North American members found a good source for T-track, sometimes called T-Slot. I been buying from Rockler, Woodcrafters. etc. Grizzly has the best prices I’ve found so far. But I know it would less from a real source! Internet search hasn’t turned up any thing yet! 
I even made a piece myself, Not hard to do, but by the time I figured in all the costs, (material, cost of running my mill etc) that wouldn’t work!
Promised daughter I would make her a router table like old dad's.
thanks
Harry
the TX one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Check out MLCS ,free shipping that can be big deal on the bottom end..

T-track hold down system

Miter T-Track & T-Bar

Router accessories

==========



Old_Chipper said:


> Have any of you North American members found a good source for T-track, sometimes called T-Slot. I been buying from Rockler, Woodcrafters. etc. Grizzly has the best prices I’ve found so far. But I know it would less from a real source! Internet search hasn’t turned up any thing yet!
> I even made a piece myself, Not hard to do, but by the time I figured in all the costs, (material, cost of running my mill etc) that wouldn’t work!
> Promised daughter I would make her a router table like old dad's.
> thanks
> ...


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I did a little price checking this evening. I never thought McM would be the winner! I ordered 8 ft, to see how it compares to the rest of them. specs seemed the same, but we will know in a week or so!
I didn't list the shipping, that must be added on also.

4 ft. T-Slot, T-Track, Aluminum
EBay US $12.85 + $7.62
Eagle American $27.99 (wider ¾”)
Rockler $18.79
Woodcrafters $15.99
LeeValley & Veritas $14.40
Woodworkers Supply	$21.99
Ttrackusa.com $19.99
Grizzly Ind $16.95
McMaster-Carr #1850A19 $9.94


----------



## scarpino (Sep 2, 2009)

Harry, you may want to try toolking.com and check out there prices. If you have a hard time let me know. I could stop by there store and pick one up for you.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice score, Harry.. Surprised me too! Hmm.. we have a McM-C locally.. I wonder what they want for them delivered to Anchorage...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice job Harry. 
I've been getting mine from Rockler.
Thing about the Rockler tracks is they will take the 5/16 t-bolts and the MLCS track won't. Doesn't look like the Mc-M will either. Only thing is I been ordering the 4ft kit from Rockler for $19.99 (they've had them on sale the last few months) and I ended up with a potful of 5/16 stuff. Been worth the extra buck or so to get the extra knobs. Those sell for around 3 or 4 bucks a pop locally around here.h34r: I can always use them on other jigs and fixtures. 
I'd like to find a decent source for t-nuts. They sell for .50 to .75 cents apiece locally.:bad: I usually only need a couple at a time so I just grin and bear it but if I ever get around to building a cam board I will be doing some serious hardware shopping.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

John,
keep an eye on eBay, There is a fastener seller that has really good prices for lots of 100.Item number: 370258106172 500 for about 21.00 can't beat that!
Harry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just one more, Parts & Accessories - Home FYI


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have some from Rockler. But I really like the stuff from Hartville. They have some really good deals on it right now.

T Track & Accessories -


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RustyW said:


> I have some from Rockler. But I really like the stuff from Hartville. They have some really good deals on it right now.
> 
> T Track & Accessories -


Thanks for the tip Rusty :thank_you2:
I keep forgetting about them and they do have some neat stuff there. While I was there I ordered some snap knobs, haven't seen those anywhere else.:dance3:


----------



## goldfire39 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have also been looking for T track cheaper than woodcraft, ect. I found a outfit the other day youll have to google them their called brunnerent (the min 10 posts wont let me type the whole address but its a normal) under their sliding channel section they have all sorts of T track and miter slide pretty cheap 
( $16.24 for a 96 inch peice of miter track) Their T track is also pretty cool becuase it has a 2 peice system using 1/4 inch bolts. The section bolted to the fence can slide in the other mated track or fit in a miter slide. Im new on this forum, just starting out woodworking with a machinist background and was on the hunt for t track to make a router table when I found these guys so information on weather this is good or not would be appriciative.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Morgan, welcome to the forums.
Looks like an interesting site. Prices seem pretty reasonable till you get to shipping but isn't that terrible. :sad: Course, any less than free shipping .....
I do like the t-slots that slide into each other. Will keep them bookmarked.


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*T-Track*

You can also check out 
Woodpecker's (woodpeck.com)
Incremental Tools (incrementaltools.com)
They sell the gold anodized aluminum T-Track from Incra, as well as the T-Track plus (additional channel for measuring tape)
About $17 for a 48" section.
If you subscribe to the various woodworking sites, you probably get email specials. I buy most of my stuff only when I get a coupon or notice of a sale. Saves me a bunch of bucks.
Would be nice tho' to get the track directly from a manufacturer.


----------

